# photobucket



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how do you get your photos to copy on photobucket now. they keep changing it and now i just cant find where it is?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

In your photo library each photo has little 'settings' type of symbol in the top right hand corner. Click on that and go to get links, then copy and paste the image code as before  I wasn't sure about the new photobucket to start with but am getting the hang of it now :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you for that. i have tried that but all i was getting was my old pictures from years ago. i must be not putting my pictures on properly, even tho i am downloading them to photobucket


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had trouble uploading new pictures to photobucket to start with. I think you can go back to the old version still


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I had trouble uploading new pictures to photobucket to start with. I think you can go back to the old version still


you can go back to the old version. i was having problems with the new one and when i saw this i checked it out and i've just gone back to the old one. let's hope everything goes back to normal now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

cats galore said:


> you can go back to the old version. i was having problems with the new one and when i saw this i checked it out and i've just gone back to the old one. let's hope everything goes back to normal now.


scrap that it didn't work. i've changed back to the new version


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you have more than one album on PB?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes and they are all from years ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Last question 
What internet browzer do you use?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes and they are all from years ago


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

browser sorry for being thick?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

jenny armour said:


> browser sorry for being thick?


The programme you load the internet on, is it internet explorer, firefox or?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Its on internet explorer


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

jenny armour said:


> Its on internet explorer


Ok that one should work fine for it 

First step is when you load up Photobucket click on the "upload" tab in the top bar.
It will then take you to this screen:









On the bit that says "upload to" click on that and choose the album you want to upload too, then click "Browse files"

Then find the pics you want to upload.
Once they have uploaded click on "view *album name*
When you hover over the pic a little cog will appear on the top right of the pic,








click on that and then click on the "img tag" code
Pop back to the forum and press "Ctrl" V and the code will appear 

Hope that helps :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ah thats where i went wrong i have put all the piccies straight from browse and onto the photobucket screen. dont think i can do anything now unless i put them all on again?
and how do you delete them if you duplicate them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

jenny armour said:


> ah thats where i went wrong i have put all the piccies straight from browse and onto the photobucket screen. dont think i can do anything now unless i put them all on again?
> and how do you delete them if you duplicate them?


When you click on the cog in the picture it has the option to delete on the bottom of the list


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes have found that thank you. have to the copying again with one of pictures i have already put on if you see what i mean


----------



## masoomdon (Jan 22, 2013)

B3rnie's 
Use Firefox or Chrom


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

masoomdon said:


> B3rnie's
> Use Firefox or Chrom


Neither 

Well I do have Firefox installed but it isn't my default browser.

The one pictured is Rockmelt which to be fair is chrome based :thumbup1:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

To avoid all this confusion with photobucket constantly changing, I started to use snapfish which is private and free. The pictures also come out as a perfect size for forums.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ok thats good, i wonder what i can do with all those pictures i have on photobucket some 700 odd some go back 6 years or so years


----------

